# Tool bags/boxes



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Thinking about getting a veto pro pac, lets hear about what everyone uses whats your favorite tool bags


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Here's a few to start you off :

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/tool-bags-19564/index3/

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/tool-bag-6519/

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/why-my-bag-so-heavy-50377/

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/time-another-new-tool-bag-whats-your-favorite-28562/


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Lol my bad should of guessed this topic has been coverd


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I could never use a bag like that. I’m not that organized! Rubbermaid tote with a handle. Only problem is my tools like to play hide and seek.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Here is what I use. I should go see and buy a couple. Hopefully they aren't discontinued. I love it and people stopped complaining that my tool box would scratch their floor.

I would never buy a veto, way too expensive at 350$ or whatever. Mine is the same principal, 70$ at princess auto. It has zippered pouches for small things.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

What im workin with now, way too disorganized, tierd of taking everything out to find somthing. Plus it weighs a ton


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

Can't bring myself to spend the $$$ on a Veto, absolutely ridiculously priced.

I haven't seen anything that's looked much better than what I've been using for the last 7 years: https://www.amazon.com/Custom-Leath...pID=41VfheOI85L&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

I just use a 5 gallon bucket with a 5" deep organizer tray in it for my soldering kit.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

spamispeople said:


> Can't bring myself to spend the $$$ on a Veto, absolutely ridiculously priced.
> 
> I haven't seen anything that's looked much better than what I've been using for the last 7 years: https://www.amazon.com/Custom-Leath...pID=41VfheOI85L&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
> 
> I just use a 5 gallon bucket with a 5" deep organizer tray in it for my soldering kit.


I used that CLC tool bag for a couple of years and I liked it. I tried out the Milwaukee ultimate backpack. I like the backpack it has as many pockets as the CLC bag but the pockets are better. I have enough tools and am bad at keeping it in the pockets so for the big compartment the CLC was better. I would love a couple more milwaukee backpacks and double up on some tools and be able to have dedicated tool bags for finish, rough, service, and remodel. That way I could have a lot less tools and weight in a bag but in not rich. 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I go with Husky. Mines a touch smaller than this one , my last one lasted about 10 years.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I bought the veto. :vs_OMG:

I had a CLC that my employer bought me and it only lasted about 4 years before the seams started to fall apart and when tools started disappearing from my bag, I determined that the 5" hole in the bag was going to cost me a lot more than a 250 dollar bag if I didn't rectify it asap. Love the veto bag. The bottom is hard plastic so it never soaks up water if I set it down somewhere wet.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Husky bucket jockey $15.00

https://www.amazon.com/Husky-82079N14-Bucket-Jockey/dp/B00PVBBRP0/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1522253695&sr=8-5&keywords=tool+bag+for+5+gallon+bucket&dpID=510bBf9HsYL&preST=_SX342_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

I used to take a 5 gallon bucket, put the lid on, take the handle off drill holes and put it on the bottom. Stand it on the lid. Cut an arch in it about 4 inches up about 3/4 the way to the top.

Instant soldering bucket. Sit on it keep tools under you, work & move.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I got this bag for free when I opened a cash account at a supply house. It feels sturdy. Now I just have to figure out what I’m going to use it for. It won’t be an every day bag but a specialty tool bag.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Well i finnaly pulled the trigger on it, came home from work with this in my backyard. I didnt want them to leave it in the driveway so i requested it to be "tossed" into my backyard lol
Looking forward to filling it up at lunch break tomorow.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

canuck92 said:


> Well i finnaly pulled the trigger on it, came home from work with this in my backyard. I didnt want them to leave it in the driveway so i requested it to be "tossed" into my backyard lol
> Looking forward to filling it up at lunch break tomorow.


Nice! You can sign up for Canada Post Flex delivery. I have all my big packages rerouted to the post office. Its free. Stupid carriers are too stupid to drop things in my parcel box. The front porch delivery is excellent for my slum neighbors.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Tango said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > Well i finnaly pulled the trigger on it, came home from work with this in my backyard. I didnt want them to leave it in the driveway so i requested it to be "tossed" into my backyard lol
> ...


Yea i dont live in a " honest" neighborhood, clips on my tool box broke so i needed to get somthing, it was expensive but just like tools and almost anything else....by cheap by twice. 
I was thinking about getting a roller bag but all the guys i know that have thoughs the wheels all brake not long after they get them. Im better off buyin a little dolly and strappin my bag to that. I know this veto bag is going to be 120lbs when its full.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

A good fordable dolly that I use is from costco but there are sold under many brand names. The wheels are big and I've carried all my stuff on jobs even carrying full toilets.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Tango said:


> A good fordable dolly that I use is from costco but there are sold under many brand names. The wheels are big and I've carried all my stuff on jobs even carrying full toilets.


Cool. Gunna look into it


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

Don’t laugh but I just use 2 5 gal buckets for my hand tools and the boxes that things like my sawzall, right angle drill, etc came in - I really only do res service so I never need much on 1 job - I get what I need from the buckets and just carry that in my hands/pockets or on rare times a 3rd 5 gal bucket - I absolutely hate bringing in tools I won’t be using because I have too much tools to bring them all in for no reason and it cuts down on the number of things that could possibly be left at the customers house.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

I never know where ill be working and what ill need, and i dont have a vehicle at the moment ( huge pain in the ass) So i needed somthing i can put all my stuff in. This bag has more room then i thought. The one side will have room for a torch, paste, solder, abs cutters, ratchet cutters, copper cutters, hack saw, hammer etc..then a whole other side with pockets. Im satisfied.


----------

